# RIP Paddy the Fahaka puffer



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP Paddy the Fahaka puffer 
I woke up in the morning 5:30 and paddy did like a little last breath and died
yep its not a whoop ass day and its a good way to start my b-day 
so if anybody knows were theirs not a over priced fahaka i might buy a new puffer .
let me know guys whats out there


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry for your lost


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear the bad news. Island pets in Burnaby had a few the last time i was there. I don't think they were that expencive. Send them a pm.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

terrible news dude. sorry to hear that!
paddy & kaleeko may they both rest in peace!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

are puffers not very hardy?
all this as the result of a 50% water change with no prime? i know people that never use prime...


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Chizza Johnny, I'm so sad to here that Vancouver has Bren known to increase chlorine levels higher at different times of the year, wonder if that what happened as we have all filled and forgotten prime from time to time.... You were so good to him. I enjoyed meeting him. Hopes the rest of you b day is good.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so look at this this made me laugh at this guy . but to me it was like ha ha paddy is dead 

Mferko Mferko is offline
Senior Member

Join Date: Jun 2010
Location: Kerrisdale Vancouver
Posts: 417
Time Online: 1 d 5 h 18 m
Avg. Time Online: N/A
Default puffer
Quote:
Originally Posted by Johnnyfishtanks View Post
???????????? im do water changes all the time thank god for no water meters hahahahhahahahah LOL LOL LOL LOL
like all the water treatment that goes towards cleaning water then wasting it on car washes and watering lawns, the city treatment water system is a little screwy if you ask me . thank god for no water meters LOL
I rather waste water on my hobby and going overkill with it LOL
complaining that its overkill are you for real?. you know whats overkill not people wasting water for aquariums. butt people in the lowermain land like millions of people taking a crap in clean treated drinking water

then this guys pm me this 

posted by Mferko 
sounds like you went "overkill" after all
karma sucks sometimes eh?


so this tells be this guy is a little sensitive to a debate. think he needs a huge lol
once a week from 25 % then the next week ill do 50% so i think from going to prime then not using it once shocked him big time 
i used to never use it, then started using then not using it , so i say if using prime stay with it and don't forget


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

damn..sorry for your lost.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

he was a whoop ass puffer


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Chizza Johnny, I'm so sad to here that Vancouver has Bren known to increase chlorine levels higher at different times of the year, wonder if that what happened as we have all filled and forgotten prime from time to time.... You were so good to him. I enjoyed meeting him. Hopes the rest of you b day is good.


we increase chlorine levels after heavy rainfall
this would not be one of those times, there is likely something else going on in the tank.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hope your day gets better.....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> so look at this this made me laugh at this guy . but to me it was like ha ha paddy is dead
> 
> Mferko Mferko is offline
> Senior Member
> ...


your post was not "debating"
it was just being ignorant.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> your post was not "debating"
> it was just being ignorant.


LOL dude i know all about water im i certified water works tech .
by being ignorant i don't do every day water changes . if i did thank god there's no water meters . is all im saying, do you still need a huge


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> LOL dude i know all about water im i certified water works tech .
> by being ignorant i don't do every day water changes . if i did thank god there's no water meters . is all im saying, do you still need a huge


then you should understand that 3 successive 50% changes is nothing short of silly.

2 successive 50% changes = 1 75% change
3 = 1 87.5% change

why argue that 3 successive 50% changes is good when all it does is demonstrate you can't do math.

i was simply trying to point out wasteful habits so that not everyone else on here adopts them, a community of people can make a difference.
there is really no reason to justify being wasteful


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so why pm this 
sounds like you went "overkill" after all
karma sucks sometimes eh?

I just don't think that was cool . but anyways it my b day and im going to look at some puffers .


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry about your loss, that sucks  

Mferko, way to derail the thread.


EDIT - Happy bday!! Hopefully the rest of your day gets a lot better!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

halonine said:


> Sorry about your loss, that sucks
> 
> Mferko, way to derail the thread.
> 
> EDIT - Happy bday!! Hopefully the rest of your day gets a lot better!


thanks it been a pretty good day besides the puffer . i have alot of people coming over with no fish in my 180 LOL so im gonna tell people i just grow plants and dont have fish LOL hahahhaha


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss  Hope things only go uphill from here for you.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Dustman said:


> Sorry for your loss  Hope things only go uphill from here for you.


im sure it will thanks man


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> then you should understand that 3 successive 50% changes is nothing short of silly.
> 
> 2 successive 50% changes = 1 75% change
> 3 = 1 87.5% change
> ...


Shawn or some one please step in here??
Mferko, this thread has nothing to do with what your talking about. Please refraim from causing trouble on the forum, i think at this point you are starting to anger quite a few people.

Put it to rest, a comment about Carma is just a B#$%@ move buddy.

On a side note, sorry to hear about the puffer. I was bumbed when mine died. 
Go down to the store and grab yourself a fahaka for you B-day

Alex


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna wait and check my water chemistry. thanks aww


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

sorry for your loss man, i couldn't imagine losing a fish with as much personality that puffer's possess :/

and Mferko, way to lose the respect of practically all members on this forum. You really need to learn the art of tact.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss  and Hope the rest of your day goes good Happy Birthday and RIP Paddy


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

AWW said:


> Shawn or some one please step in here??
> Mferko, this thread has nothing to do with what your talking about. Please refraim from causing trouble on the forum, i think at this point you are starting to anger quite a few people.
> 
> Put it to rest, a comment about Carma is just a B#$%@ move buddy.
> ...


i sent him a pm, he decided to move it over to the thread
his decision not mine.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

double post


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

man your still crying do you still need a huge .
that baby thread i was talking about i should start it still


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Johnny, I hope the rest of the day turns out to be better.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Sorry for your loss Johnny, I hope the rest of the day turns out to be better.


thanks its going great bought a new puffer . cant look at a 180 gallon empty tank


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats good what a nice birthday present for yourself. Is it the same type and did you name him/her yet. If a girl you could call her Candy *wink wink*


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Thats good what a nice birthday present for yourself. Is it the same type and did you name him/her yet. If a girl you could call her Candy *wink wink*


no i was thinking Mferko


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Dude!!
Sorry for your loss. Just ignore the stupidity being slung around.
LMAO It's a case of mind over matter, if you don't mind it don't matter!! 
I bet the new puffer is enjoying cruising round in it's new 180G.
Cheers!!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Happy B-day Dude!!
> Sorry for your loss. Just ignore the stupidity being slung around.
> LMAO It's a case of mind over matter, if you don't mind it don't matter!!
> I bet the new puffer is enjoying cruising round in it's new 180G.
> Cheers!!!!


i don't care at all . thanks dude


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

*be the change*

didnt mean to hijack your thread u coulda replied


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

happy birthday! sorry for Paddy's passing, but I would also love to see pictures of your tiny new puffer in his new home =)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im partying today so next few days


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> didnt mean to hijack your thread u coulda replied


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got back form Ipu in burnaby and they have a a small fahaka puffer for $ 29 and a small mbu for $ 169 . I think. Hope that helps..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i just bought the last on from Richmond a skinny starving look fahaka glad i grabbed him


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think i might call my new puffers starvin marvin lol


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear about your loss..hope all turns out


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i just bought the last on from Richmond a skinny starving look fahaka glad i grabbed him


Sorry to hear about your loss bud, if the new puff is as you say it is it might be a good idea to treat him for parasites. Prazi-pro works the best. Parasites tend to be more of a problem with WC fish. In the wild they all carry parasites that don't bother them but once caught and put in a tank those parasites tend to start to bother them.


----------



## shrimpboy (Jul 12, 2010)

rest in peace


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss bud, if the new puff is as you say it is it might be a good idea to treat him for parasites. Prazi-pro works the best. Parasites tend to be more of a problem with WC fish. In the wild they all carry parasites that don't bother them but once caught and put in a tank those parasites tend to start to bother them.


can it make a fish skinny


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i think i might call my new puffers starvin marvin lol


HAHAHA!!! That is an awesome name! Please do =)


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Cheers Johny,

Glad to see things are back on track and happy belated b-day. One day, I may step into the world of puffers. I really like them but I got a green puffer about ten years ago, but I wasn't successful with it. Take it easy.


Hammer


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Hammer said:


> Cheers Johny,
> 
> Glad to see things are back on track and happy belated b-day. One day, I may step into the world of puffers. I really like them but I got a green puffer about ten years ago, but I wasn't successful with it. Take it easy.
> 
> Hammer


thanks ................................................


----------

